# Shamal Ultra



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

Story is...

bought this bike about two years ago...upgraded many components...cant think of anything else to do other than new wheels and eventually new frame. Buttt...I was wonder HOW DO YOU THINK SHAMAL ULTRAS WILL LOOK ON MY BIKE? Wish they came in black, the color they come in is alright though. Love the weight, especially for clinchers. Can I pull it off? or will it look goofy.

Bike currently is...

Naked Colnago Ovalmaster Ti
Star Carbon Fork
Full Campy
Eurus Wheels
OG Ti Brakes

Just south of 17lbs as is.






















Im thinking with new wheels and a new cassette, I can shed another half pound or so safely.


(PS, 2008 shamal will have titanium finish too, other option is to wait, and likely pay a bit more)

Thanks


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn dude, that yellow is butt ugly, sorry. 

You might want to look into a carbon crank if shedding weight is the goal. I got to hold and FSA carbon and a record alloy and the difference was substantial. 

I thought those Eurus wheels were excellent, I am planning on getting a pair when I switch over to 10 speed.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

The Shamal Ultra will be available in a color called 'Titanium' in 2008. Perhaps a better fit.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think the Shamals are that much better than the Eurus, so you won't be getting much there. Plus, the yellow wheels on your bike are going to look horrible, unless you could possibly match them up with yellow tape and a yellow saddle.

Honestly, I think your bike is just fine the way it is. If you are really worried about weight, get a set of Zipp 202's or 303's. Otherwise, leave it the way it is.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

The Shamal Ultras aren't yellow, they're gold. Same problem, though, posibly look trashy as hell with a Ti bike. I've been *ALMOST* getting a set ever since they came out. I really like my Campy Protons but am ready to upgrade. The gold might look fabulously bling matched up w/ Bettini gold bar tape...then again , it might look seriously ghetto. 

I can't decide...I may just wait for the '08 Ti color and pay through the nose. BTW, it's hard to find reviews on these wheels. Think the color scared everybody away?


----------

